# IF songs on youtube...



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Just wanted to share these video links with you ladies...
















Pinkcat x

/links


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Please watch Kelly Coffee 'I would die for that', amazing song.






Dee


----------



## Lavendarlady (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi 

I've listened to all of these and cried, very emotional.  I never realised there were songs on this subject.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Loved these songs - that woman's a genius. i have been enjoying a glass of wine this week.....


----------



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

Pinkcat - thanks for the hyperlinks.  Loved the songs 

Dee - Thanks to you too.  I've heard some of Kelly's songs before, but not that one.  It's lovely.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Pink cat thanks for the links........doesnt youtube have everything!


----------



## faithhopelove (Dec 8, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I'd add another song here rather than start a new one.






Hope the link works. In case it doesn't, look up Wes King, 'Thought you'd be here'. Warning - it'll probably make you cry. It's beautiful though.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for these links ladies.  The 'Aunt Jane' one made me smile, I'm sure we've ALL heard those things said to us    And the others made me cry    Some really beautiful ones there, I didn't even realise YouTube had so much intertility related stuff!  I've just spent the last hour searching, watching, crying - a bit addictive really xx


----------

